# Vista Beta 2 Installed



## 1Strive (Jun 3, 2006)

At first I got an error. I used the "System Recovery Option" in Vista Setup and it fixed the problem.

These are pics taken with my digital camera so not as good as my normal screen shots.
I am going out for the weekend w/ my wife so I will give reports Wednesday about my first impressions of Vista. So far I am very impressed. 




























Later,
1STRIVE


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey, that makes Windows Vista look alot better then the turd it's made out to be . You'll have to do some more extensive benchmarking, and then we can really figure out if Windows Vista is worth the wait. But right now, with the system requirements asking for a gig of RAM, 15GB storage space, a 1GHZ CPU, and a powerful GPU, I think we're not ready yet.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 3, 2006)

It runs like crap on this-
Sempron64 3100+ @ 2.25 GHz
80gb 7200rpm drive
512 mb PC3200 ram
9800 Pro 128mb

It laggggggs and oh boy does it LAG! Takes a good 2-4 min to just open media center!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 3, 2006)

did you do a disk cleanup? defrag? find the proper drivers for stuff? the vista ones? im just saying id try to do as much as i could i mean after an xp install it boots everything super fast but id like to give vista a chance.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 3, 2006)

Well, one gig minimum for the ram...  but it should run fast...


----------



## 1Strive (Jun 3, 2006)

9:50am Start Intall
Agree to Licence Agreement
Enter Serial
Create Partition and Format

10am Copying Windows Files = 15 min
Expanding Files = 13 min
Installing Features and Updates = 2 min

- Rebooted -

Error in screen shot
Boot from CD
Chose Repair.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 3, 2006)

*Neat 1Strive, & trying to help wazzledoozle out*



			
				wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> It runs like crap on this-
> Sempron64 3100+ @ 2.25 GHz
> 80gb 7200rpm drive
> 512 mb PC3200 ram
> ...



Might seem like a silly question, but it may come into play here & matter:

Is/are your display properties set to "FULL HARDWARE ACCELERATION"? 

Display Properties (right-click on desktop, or use control panel display item)/Setttings/Advanced button/Troubleshoot tab

It matters with "AERO" imo, because it is DirectX driven...

(Also, because it is DirectX driven, playing w/ DxDiag.exe might be a GOOD idea to @ least take a peek at as well on your end there...)



* Hope that helps!

APK

P.S.=> 1Strive - very cool, tell us more about your thoughts/impressions/overall performance OR whatever, as you go... thanks, because your systems (mobo & CPU/disk type-maker) are fairly close design to my own machine, so I can gain by your experience here! apk


----------



## Batou1986 (Jun 3, 2006)

ok when i install it it gos through the installing files and expanding then it reboots and says please wait then says upgrading and the system hangs mouse wont move no activity on any of the drives anyone wanna take a guess wtf is going on btw i chose upgrade from an sp2 machine that didn't work neither did a fresh install of vista and all my hardware passes the drivers test what gives?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 3, 2006)

Batou1986, how do I install Vista without removing my current OS? I really want Vista but not remove my current.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 3, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> Batou1986, how do I install Vista without removing my current OS? I really want Vista but not remove my current.



*REPLIED TO YOU OVER HERE WITH THIS ADVICE, PER YOUR REQUEST THERE:*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=12624&page=4



Well, you can either do 1 of 2 things imo:

1.) Start out fresh, reinstalling new XP + VISTA installations (installing the older model Windows OS first, this is "THE" rule-of-thumb to follow typically).

OR

2.) Get ahold of a partitioning tool (non-destructive type), like Partition Magic 8.05 for XP (will NOT work on Windows Server 2003 mind you, which bugged me to NO end) which works WITHIN Windows itself... or, one like partlogic, which iirc, boots you up from a disk image (cd iso iirc) & allows partitioning while OUTSIDE of Windows during system bootup from removable media.

APK


----------



## Batou1986 (Jun 3, 2006)

vista wont remove windows xp it will automatically partition or something through my failed install attempts i have been able to select whether to boot xp or vista and i only have 1 hard rive with no partition's now someone wana point me to somehwhere i can get some help with the install not working


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 3, 2006)

It's taking a really really long time to download! WoW!!!


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 3, 2006)

I used partition magic to create a 20gb partition, and then just installed Vista on that.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 3, 2006)

Partition Magic is giving me trouble though. I'm just installing Vista and tell it not to overwrite Drive C so that I can still dual boot XP and Vista.

wazzledoozle, can you tell me step by step how to make a partition in Partition Magic?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 3, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> Partition Magic is giving me trouble though. I'm just installing Vista and tell it not to overwrite Drive C so that I can still dual boot XP and Vista.
> 
> wazzledoozle, can you tell me step by step how to make a partition in Partition Magic?


Well first I defragged the drive, then go into partition magic and select "create a new partition" and make sure it is "after c:"

Then click the rest of the way through the menus, and in the lower left there is a list of pending activites and click "apply" and you will have to restart and before windows boots partition magic does its thing.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey, wazzledoozle, I'm using Azureus to download Vista, and since I don't want to keep my comp on for 15 hours, can I stop it and then resume next time I turn it on?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 3, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> Hey, wazzledoozle, I'm using Azureus to download Vista, and since I don't want to keep my comp on for 15 hours, can I stop it and then resume next time I turn it on?


yep


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 3, 2006)

k...thanks wazz (I wish I could "stick it to the man")


----------



## 1Strive (Jun 4, 2006)

Okay, Yesterday it took 1.5 hours to install Vista. That was with an install problem that Vista automatically fixed. I was impressed that all device drivers were loaded except the Audio for creative x-fi music sound card.

I used Vista Today for 2 hours (and to write this post). It at first was like taming a new firewall due to all the security pop ups. Once tame it is smooth and fast. I am amazed at the preformance! This runs sooooo fast! As far as admin on my box all the settings are easy for me to find (in the fimilliar spots.) 

I got to go eat lunch now.

Here is my Hardware Rating Score. (Held back by my HD. I didn't want to use my Raptor becuase XP Pro 64 is on that.)






More to come later. 
Cheer,
1STRIVE


----------



## 1Strive (Jun 4, 2006)

Tried to run BF2. Patched it to 1.03. It quits when you try to Log In on Single or Multi or Create an Account. Ran it as Admin and Compatibility Mode XP SP2. I will keep working on it.

Also ran 3Dmark05.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 4, 2006)

*Thanks for the "play-by-play" review 1Strive*

See subject line:  

I like seeing the desktop & hearing your "Trials & Tribulations" as well as successes w/ VISTA here, because your system & mine are NOT that far apart in makeup imo.

I can learn by it.

(I may very well end up running that OS model by MS one day, & seeing this helps)

Also, it's just plain cool imo to see what the desktop from VISTA looks like... I do think it is rather neat w/ the "Aero Glass" display in motion there on your end.



APK

P.S.=> HEY! Could you do us an "Alt-tab" screenshot showing the tilted tiled windows? I actually think that feature is VERY cool from screenshots but have not seen it 1st hand...

Once you do, explain from your opinions what you think of it - E.G. -> Useable, or not very useable, & if you like it or not being that way (as opposed to how we do it now)... TIA! apk


----------



## 1Strive (Jun 5, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> See subject line:
> 
> I like seeing the desktop & hearing your "Trials & Tribulations" as well as successes w/ VISTA here, because your system & mine are NOT that far apart in makeup imo.
> 
> ...



To Tilt the Alt + Tab you now use "Windows Key + Tab" to do the same thing only "Tilt" the tilled Thumbnail view of the selection of windows.

While I think this new feature is cool, I don't see the point, cept Cool Factor.
I like the new Thumbnail view of all the windows when you pass over them while minimized.

Vista is PIMP.  

Here is the screen shot you requested...


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 5, 2006)

Why is your resolution different in 3DMark05?


----------



## newmodder (Jun 5, 2006)

*where did you find it?*

i am using azerues now but i dont know where and whicj vista works, can some one haelp?


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 5, 2006)

Ditto (where did you find it). I have 21GB in an unused partition, I could probably try out Vista. And I'd prefer to not have to download it through bittorent .


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 5, 2006)

In the thread "Windows Vista Beta 2 Available", on the first page there's a link to it. Takes like  a day to dl though.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 5, 2006)

wow....vista really is craptacular. *sits down and works out which service does what to get RAM usage to a realistic level*


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 5, 2006)

*Excellent: I like it, & think VISTA will do well, as per usual for MS' OS!*



			
				1Strive said:
			
		

> To Tilt the Alt + Tab you now use "Windows Key + Tab" to do the same thing only "Tilt" the tilled Thumbnail view of the selection of windows.
> 
> While I think this new feature is cool, I don't see the point, cept Cool Factor.
> I like the new Thumbnail view of all the windows when you pass over them while minimized.



First off, 1Strive:

Thanks for the screenshot man, & the tip on HOW to do that type of Window tiling while tabbing thru the active window list - I really DO think that little "bell & whistle" is neat, personally!

(A feature I will use if/when I get to running VISTA here, if ever... probably I will: I always say "Nope, this version of Windows is THE one for me" since Windows 2000, & yet, I always end up running the latest/greatest - as usually, there is/are features that really ARE improvements!)



			
				1Strive said:
			
		

> Vista is PIMP.



Well said, & I agree - couldn't have said it better myself (although, @ this point? I am "living vicariously" thru yourself & others checking it out in beta)...

* All in all, though, an important question from me/for me personally:

*What are your feelings on how the "Aero Glass" display interface performs with a machine makeup of the calibre of yours?*



			
				Ketxxx said:
			
		

> wow....vista really is craptacular. *sits down and works out which service does what to get RAM usage to a realistic level*



Windows Server 2003 does that as well, via its "SCW" wizards, & it's a timesaver to a good extent!

(I have been tuning/tweaking Windows NT-based OS since 1993-1994 (NT 3.5x) & it can be a chore, no, not shoveling coal into a hot furnace, but can be a hassle, when you have to wait for/stumble upon things that do NOT work if you crank various services off, or pull certain registry hack/tweaks, etc. - the SCW in Win2k3 helps on that latter part, quite a lot).

APK

P.S.=> That last question to 1Strive matters (which is bolded above) the most to me, as our systems are NOT that dissimilar... thanks for the feedback on that account 1Strive... apk


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 5, 2006)

Does anyone feel like linking me to the Vista download page? I searched Microsoft's page and they won't lemme. And no, I don't have bittorent lol. Otherwise I would probably be talking to you about my Vista experiences right now .


----------



## sadisticflirt (Jun 5, 2006)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> It runs like crap on this-
> Sempron64 3100+ @ 2.25 GHz
> 80gb 7200rpm drive
> 512 mb PC3200 ram
> ...




Yeah, um...you have the minimum recommended amount of RAM...what did you expect?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 5, 2006)

Ketxxx said:
			
		

> wow....vista really is craptacular. *sits down and works out which service does what to get RAM usage to a realistic level*


Key word is *BETA*. Everything is in debug and uncompressed form, so it runs slowly and hogs ram.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 5, 2006)

zekrahminator said:
			
		

> Does anyone feel like linking me to the Vista download page? I searched Microsoft's page and they won't lemme. And no, I don't have bittorent lol. Otherwise I would probably be talking to you about my Vista experiences right now .



I think you have to have Bittorent. I'm using Azureus, and it's taken me like 7 hours and I"m at 40% so far. Quite a big download. And I already told you, it's on the thread "Windows Vista Beta Available", first page.


----------



## sadisticflirt (Jun 5, 2006)

Given the specs, how do you think my rig would fair with an installation of Vista?
I saw that your PC was rated 4 only because of the hard drive. I find that quite pretentious and if my windows told me that I would kick it's ass and call it a pussy. Then bitch out Microsoft and ask them who the heck they think they are....

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
AMD Athlon64 3200+ OC'd to 2.5Ghz
1GB DDR400 (PC3200) Dual Channel Kingston RAM
Asus A8N-SLI Premium NForce4 SLI Chipset Mobo
HIS X800GTO ICEQII Turbo 256mb GDDR3 PCI-E 16x
200GB Maxtor HDD 7200RPM
Windows XP Pro x64 Edition


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 5, 2006)

When I'm done downloading Windows Vista, do I have to burn it to a DVD?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 5, 2006)

sadisticflirt said:
			
		

> Given the specs, how do you think my rig would fair with an installation of Vista?
> I saw that your PC was rated 4 only because of the hard drive. I find that quite pretentious and if my windows told me that I would kick it's ass and call it a pussy. Then bitch out Microsoft and ask them who the heck they think they are....
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



You should be able to run Vista pretty well on that system.


----------



## 1Strive (Jun 5, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> When I'm done downloading Windows Vista, do I have to burn it to a DVD?



Yes, download as you have describe before. It is a 4GB DVD ISO image. Burn to DVD Disc or mount w/ Daemon Tools. A serial is provided on the other vista thread.

I think to sign up for the Beta you have to be a Microsoft Certified Professional (MCP). I could be worng about that part.
====================

Some one said before that Vista runs like crap for them.

I would as what "System Preformance Report Score" they got. Example: How much RAM, Proc, Mobo, GPU, HD, ect.

I got a 4 and it runs lightning fast.  If they have good systems specs then check your beta drivers. I have had to manualy edit a few of min.

=====================

To  Alec§taar - Thanks for the Thanks.

The preformance is the quickest I have seen of any OS including command driven SUN OS 10, Mac OSX, or Server 2003.

Fast, Fast, Hot, Fast, it almost hurts.  

I will respond more when I get a chance about Aero Glass.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 5, 2006)

1Strive said:
			
		

> Yes, download as you have describe before. It is a 4GB DVD ISO image. Burn to DVD Disc or mount w/ Daemon Tools. A serial is provided on the other vista thread.
> 
> I think to sign up for the Beta you have to be a Microsoft Certified Professional (MCP). I could be worng about that part.
> ====================
> ...



hey were can you take that test.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 5, 2006)

1Strive said:
			
		

> Some one said before that Vista runs like crap for them.



1Strive: Do you know if there is a version of the DxDiag.exe tool in VISTA? 

If so, wouldn't using its HELP - Override function POSSIBLY help them run "Aero Glass" faster, by upping the default refresh rate? 

Aero Glass, afaik/iirc, is DirectX driven... this may help.

(Also, being certain that in their display properties that "Full Hardware Acceleration" is enabled as well, via -> Display Properties (right-click on desktop, or use control panel display item)/Setttings/Advanced button/Troubleshoot tab (assuming this operates the same way as it does in "older" Windows' OS' that is)).

APK

P.S.=> Might help them out, who knows... provided those tools still exist in MS' latest beta of VISTA, etc. apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 5, 2006)

1Strive said:
			
		

> To  Alec§taar - Thanks for the Thanks.



Not a problem - you come with experience in this field, so it's good to see someone "going at it" & seeing how/where they go right, vs. go wrong, etc.

(Helps me make decisions & estimations, if I am not doing that same testing myself)

Plus, again - your system & mine? NOT that dissimilar... in fact, VERY alike (lol, "great minds DESIGN alike" & all that)... I can gain by your findings.



			
				1Strive said:
			
		

> The preformance is the quickest I have seen of any OS including command driven SUN OS 10, Mac OSX, or Server 2003.



Great news & this is BETA code still, loaded with debug symbols & routines as well... very good sign!



			
				1Strive said:
			
		

> Fast, Fast, Hot, Fast, it almost hurts.



LOL, must be pretty quick, judging by your reaction! Again, not too shabby considering it is still beta/debug loaded code too...



			
				1Strive said:
			
		

> I will respond more when I get a chance about Aero Glass.



Absolutely, do so please.



* I think VISTA's going to be a "hit"... not just for aesthetics & such, but for internal improvements to security & functionality as well!

(I tend to do a bit of reading on this end, & posted a SMALL bit of what is being done in it in various links/urls in this thread & your other one as to that account/statement of mine).

APK


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 5, 2006)

Might download this if I get time. Making a copy of all the links and info so that when these threads get deleted I'll still have it!


----------



## Maphusio (Aug 31, 2006)

*9800 Video driver error fix*

For those of you whom have been having troubles with your Radeon not displaying or registering properly in Vista Beta 2 I recommend ditching the vista drivers, ditching the radeon vista drivers and installing the xp drivers for the radeon. My problems have been resolved by doing this. I now have the "adapter information" displaying properly and video games running correctly. Took me a while I bet it has been posted but, I wanted to post it again to make sure someone did not go through what I did.


----------



## Polaris573 (Aug 31, 2006)

Yeah, I'm having all sorts of video troubles with my X800 as well.  I think something is wrong with the ATI Vista drivers or maybe vista isn't playing nice with them.  I'll try the XP drivers to see if that resolves the problem.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 31, 2006)

anybody feel like writing a windows vista beta 2 preview article for techpowerup?


----------



## Steevo (Aug 31, 2006)

New features, general thoughts, improvements, etc...?
And mebey highlight some of the differences between basic and ultimate version?

I have ultimate, and as soon as it is available the Exfat format to test too, as well as netstacks to run through, but I dunno if I will get to much of it.


Mebey a serction devoted to it would be better and some assigned areas for users W1zz?


----------



## Maphusio (Sep 1, 2006)

Polaris573 said:


> Yeah, I'm having all sorts of video troubles with my X800 as well.  I think something is wrong with the ATI Vista drivers or maybe vista isn't playing nice with them.  I'll try the XP drivers to see if that resolves the problem.



Now for the bad news... Windows will crash when your video card goes idle. So the trick is keeping it occupied or turning off hardware acceleration before you leave your PC unattended. I'm trying a different power saving mode that does not involve that yucky yucky thing we call hibernate.

When you weigh your options, at the moment, the XP drivers are WAY better than Microsoft’s or ATi's for Vista. I'm pleased I can play games once again but disappointed that I was unable to figure out why Vista does not like the available drivers for my 9800.

And yes it would be very interesting to read an article outlining the differences between the OS's and the problems and fixes to date... Perhaps just a FAQ or wiki?


----------

